# Fromm



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

Just started researching this company. Can't believe it took me this long.... I knew they made a nice line of foods but for some reason never gave them much consideration. Started emailing back and forth with one of their CS reps, just kind of getting a feel for the company as a whole. 

I have to say, I'm pretty impressed. Anyone else feed Fromm on a regular basis? Also, we get many posts asking for a nice value food. Fromm sells their "classic" line for around $1/pound. A bit grain heavy, but certainly a decent food from what I can tell is a very reputable, trustworthy company.

some findings..
*all meats are human food grade
*60 years of making pet food, never any direct -or- indirect recalls
*all dry food is made in their family owned Wisc facility...where the 5th generation family member just joined the staff
*unconditional guarantee on every formula they sell
*CS rep(Tricia) that I've been having a discussion with all week on Dog Food

Just very impressed.


----------



## SpooOwner (Oct 1, 2010)

when i fed kibble, i fed fromm. great company, and my dog did great on their food - even their grain inclusive foods. highly recommend them.


----------



## shellbell (Sep 24, 2011)

I fed Fromm when I fed kibble. It is really the only kibble I would trust to feed. Like you, I corresponded some with their customer service before I began feeding it, and also got a very nice feeling about the company. And I feel like all of their foods are good quality. I fed the Surf and Turf as well as the Chicken a la Veg. And I also used their canned foods as toppers. They have also never had any recalls.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

Shell,

thats it... I just got a nice feel about them, for what its worth. No recalls ever. The conversation I had with Tricia at Fromm was just real down to earth, not a canned response she was reading... Just a very nice vibe.


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

I love how great you are about contacting the companies first hand and giving us your report on them, Kevin. Great job.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

thanks Kelly. You know, I'm kind of evolving from reading labels and trying to decipher which food has the most meat in it...

to at least trying to be more in tune with where the food is coming from, the ethics of the company, integrity, etc... now, that being said, its a helluva difficult topic because its so difficult to measure. You do the best you can to get a "feel" for the company and how they do business. 

Sometimes I think its as important as protein content, grains, etc... (I'm still not convinced that grain free foods are completely necessary for all Dogs but thats a topic for another day


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

CavePaws said:


> I love how great you are about contacting the companies first hand and giving us your report on them, Kevin. Great job.


I agree Kelly. Kev's (may I call you that?  doing the research that I should be getting off my fat bum to do myself. So, thank you for that my little mate.
I like Fromm alot too, it is one of my 2 favourites. I rotate between Orijen and Fromm for each meal with Windy the cat and did the same with Mol when she was a young one. Keep up the good work.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

hey, its nothing, guys. A simple email here and there.

Another good thing about doing it.... they send you free stuff when you email them


----------



## SpooOwner (Oct 1, 2010)

I should also say that they're from my hometown in WI. My whole family feeds Fromm. They're good people.


----------



## shellbell (Sep 24, 2011)

kevin bradley said:


> Shell,
> 
> thats it... I just got a nice feel about them, for what its worth. No recalls ever. The conversation I had with Tricia at Fromm was just real down to earth, not a canned response she was reading... Just a very nice vibe.


Tricia is who I talked to as well, about two years ago…


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

Thanks for the info, Kevin... we started selling Fromm at the store I work at not too long ago. I knew it was a family owned facility but (since I started feeding RAW) I kind of lost interest in researching kibbles as much, I just saw white rice in the ingredients and thought "ehh, I'll just recommend the grain free line". Glad to know the pros of this food, especially since so many people claim their dogs did well on it (including the grain inclusive formulas), I'll be recommending it more often.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

I just feel like its important when we run into a company like Fromm that we publicize it, make it known that their philosophies match ours....and we use these communities for getting the word out. They are really up against it when it comes to competing with the likes of P & G. We truly are grass roots marketers for these companies and these messages boards are powerful. 

No, I don't work at Fromm, either. I feel pretty similar about Champion also.


----------



## Brian (Jun 29, 2010)

*Fromm food*

Hey all. Is there any certain one of the Fromm dry foods you are recommending? I have been feeding Orijen adult to my lab and my yorkie for over a year now. Stools are great, the lab loves the food, but he is a lab. The only thing I don't like is his coat. Seems a bit dry and he has really not stopped shedding. With some of the other foods I have tried he would only shed out 2 or 3 times a year, now it is non stop. I am just looking for a change at this point. Thanks much


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

Brian,

From what I can tell... Fromm has 3 basic lines. (by all means, someone correct me if I'm wrong)... and I'm not going to do any of these justice except a very very rough overview...

4Star--their premium premium line and I believe it includes some grain free's. You hear people toss around "Surf and Turf" alot on the forums.... this is in the 4star line. If you are feeding Orijen and want to continue with a comparable grain free food, you should probably look to this line. The only thing that is kind of confusing is that some of their formulas in this group ARE grain free, while others are grain inclusive.

Gold Holistic-kind of their middle of the road, grain inclusive line. 

Classic--their oldest, classic formula. Grain inclusive. Very budget friendly, about $1/lb. Very respectable food.


----------



## Brian (Jun 29, 2010)

Thanks for the info for sure. I will start with one of the 4star feeds. Not sure what in the Orijen is making him shed so much.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

yeah, thats odd, Brian. But, Harry(one of my guys) sheds all the time. Thats just him. Maybe some others here can offer some insight??....

No one here will criticize Orijen though... its a top notch kibble and most of us put it up in the best of the best class.


----------



## Javadoo (May 23, 2011)

I feed my 2 labs Fromm Surf & Turf (grain free) and Beef Frittata (grain free).
They go crazy for the food and they look amazing.
My girls were also Fromm's Pet of the Week just a couple of weeks ago!!
I highly recommend Fromm...I am a rotation feeder, but if I had to pick just one food to feed the girls it would be Fromm.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

Jav,

They sure do look beautiful. About perfect, I'd say.


----------



## Brian (Jun 29, 2010)

I was one of those nutty dog food people. Searching for the perfect food for 10 years, you know what. Never found it. I keep him on the food for some time if it seems to be working, over 6 months and sometimes over a year or more. Some of the foods were good for his skin and coat but his stools were soft, ear problems etc. With the Orijen, everything was great, ears cleared up, but...His coat has lost its shine and he just keep shedding. With some of the other foods he only shed a few times a year. Ah well. I will be giving the Fromm a try. Thanks for all the info.


----------



## Brian (Jun 29, 2010)

*Fromm beef*

I see the 4 star beef food has beef and not beef meal as the first ingredients, should I be worried? Anything to the meal vs. meat agruments? Thanks.


----------



## Javadoo (May 23, 2011)

kevin bradley said:


> Jav,
> 
> They sure do look beautiful. About perfect, I'd say.


Why thank you Kev. 
I think they're gorgeous of course!!

And they're in fabulous shape!! Especially considering what they went through last year....
Moka:









Java:


----------



## maplewood (Apr 14, 2011)

Brian said:


> I see the 4 star beef food has beef and not beef meal as the first ingredients, should I be worried? Anything to the meal vs. meat agruments? Thanks.


Beef in this case is water inclusive(meaning it contains up to 80% water). It wouldn't bother me if the protien levels were up there except in this case they use Pea Protien to make up for lack of meat.

_Beef, Peas, Whole Dried Eggs, Potatoes, Pea Protein_

When you see a "meal" it generally means it has already been dehydrated. 1lb of dehydrated beef is more then 1 lb or water inclusive beef.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I remember trying it couple years ago and Uno never really cared much for the taste (surf and turf grain free), it smelled very heavily of potatoes and kibble is tiny which poses a choking hazard. Its also hard to come by around here. 

Not saying that its not a good company, but I personally I wasnt too impressed with it.


----------



## Brian (Jun 29, 2010)

So the beef and pea stuff not so good? Do they have a better food that anyone recommends in the 4 star line? Thanks.


----------



## maplewood (Apr 14, 2011)

Brian said:


> So the beef and pea stuff not so good? Do they have a better food that anyone recommends in the 4 star line? Thanks.


If I was feeding kibble I would feed just about any Fromm product. The Duck, Salmon and Chicken formulas look "okay". When you look at dog food labels look for "meals" rather than just "meat" and try to avoid plant protiens. In the case of Fromm it's not just the forumlas it's the company that makes it. 

There are a lot of food recomended here that I would not feed because I feel the manufacturer is not so good.


----------



## SpooOwner (Oct 1, 2010)

Mia was on the large breed puppy formula and looked great. The beef frittata recipe is a little low in meat content, but some of the other 4-star recipes seem pretty good.


----------



## imthemonkey (Aug 8, 2011)

I love Fromm but the grain free formulas don't seem all that great to me. If they did a 32/16 formula without pea protein, they wouldn't even below how many people would use it.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

I really love the Fromm company from everything I've seen and heard. But the kibbles were soooo tiny. Jackson has never been thrilled with little tiny kibbles for some reason, even though he's a small dog. I fed one bag of Surf and Turf and it was a bit too fishy smelling for me, plus Jackson does not usually like fish flavored foods, so he didn't seem to like it that much.


----------



## shellbeme (Dec 8, 2010)

I feed fromm four star and love the company. I have exchanged a few e mails and always found them helpful and informative.


----------



## July11 (Jul 7, 2011)

Started my 4 mo. old pup (BT mix) on Fromm puppy gold about a month or so ago. In the last 2 weeks the change in his coat is amazing me. When I got him at 8 weeks his coat was fluffy and sort of washed out color wise.
Didn't have anything in common with typical BT coat. All other pups in the litter had very slick, dark coats and I was so tempted to go with one of them but this little guy wouldn't leave me alone so I brought him home, thinking I would just have to learn to deal with the coat and color. His personality was worth the price. 

He had been on Premium Edge puppy by Diamond because mostly I didn't want to drive out of town for his food. Found a small shop about 15 miles away that carried Fromm so decided to upgrade. He wasn't having any issues whatsoever on the PE, I just knew I had read a lot of good comments about the quality of Fromm.


Maybe his coat would have improved anyway, but since he's been on Fromm it is very dark, slick and shiny. Love it. 

Now I'm studying the other formulas so as to switch my older dogs over to it also.

So-o-o, two thumbs up for Fromm from here also.


----------



## Javadoo (May 23, 2011)

Fromm is also coming out with 2 new grain free varieties in January!!


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

kevin bradley said:


> Just started researching this company. Can't believe it took me this long.... I knew they made a nice line of foods but for some reason never gave them much consideration. Started emailing back and forth with one of their CS reps, just kind of getting a feel for the company as a whole.
> 
> I have to say, I'm pretty impressed. Anyone else feed Fromm on a regular basis? Also, we get many posts asking for a nice value food. Fromm sells their "classic" line for around $1/pound. A bit grain heavy, but certainly a decent food from what I can tell is a very reputable, trustworthy company.
> 
> ...


ive heard nothing but great things about fromm as a company, but im not too impressed with their formulas. the frita grain free beef formula is just eggs and peas.
surf and turf didnt look great.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

do you have more information?


Javadoo said:


> Fromm is also coming out with 2 new grain free varieties in January!!


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

OK this is very impressive to read. Thanks for the information Kevin! I pay a pretty price for Orijen and have thought of doing some acana where I have also done wellness core well ok so now I think I will try the fromm. Man I am getting bad here, the old memory, but I just don't remember if I have done fromm, but I know maybe at some point I must have (just haven't done it if I remember correctly in well then so long its hard to remember) (I am sort of stuck in a wellness core/orijen only situation right now, so I need to change it up) seems to me I have done so many kibbles well a few years back and pretty much now have stuck with orijen and wellness core. Well now that is that with the economy and all I think from Kevin's very nice information I am going to go to my mom and pop store when I need the next bag of goodness and get fromm! Sounds like a winner from all I am reading! Thanks Kevin! And also Javadoo thanks~~ I think that sounds really good the january grain free hmmm may start in january though ! which heck is right around the corner yikes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Javadoo (May 23, 2011)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> do you have more information?


No, not yet. Their rep that I talked to said more info would be coming out as the release date approaches.


----------



## Javadoo (May 23, 2011)

SpooOwner said:


> Mia was on the large breed puppy formula and looked great. The beef frittata recipe is a little low in meat content, but some of the other 4-star recipes seem pretty good.


I always supplement with some 95% canned meat.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

wags said:


> OK this is very impressive to read. Thanks for the information Kevin! I pay a pretty price for Orijen and have thought of doing some acana where I have also done wellness core well ok so now I think I will try the fromm. Man I am getting bad here, the old memory, but I just don't remember if I have done fromm, but I know maybe at some point I must have (just haven't done it if I remember correctly in well then so long its hard to remember) (I am sort of stuck in a wellness core/orijen only situation right now, so I need to change it up) seems to me I have done so many kibbles well a few years back and pretty much now have stuck with orijen and wellness core. Well now that is that with the economy and all I think from Kevin's very nice information I am going to go to my mom and pop store when I need the next bag of goodness and get fromm! Sounds like a winner from all I am reading! Thanks Kevin! And also Javadoo thanks~~ I think that sounds really good the january grain free hmmm may start in january though ! which heck is right around the corner yikes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



no problem, Wags 

Nothing to be ashamed of with Acana/Orijen/Wellness if you just stay with those also... all top notch foods(as I'm sure you know).


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

Fromm is among the very best and most trustworthy companies around. I'll feed their "Classic" before 90% of everything else.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

I decided to purchase a 5lb bag of Fromm Duck on a whim!  Kibbles were a bit bigger than the Surf and Turf, thankfully (they were just TOO tiny for Jackson's liking - I also seem to recall an increase in eye boogers while on it) but the Duck ones seem to be fine - kind of octagon shaped.

I am really liking what I've been hearing about Fromm as a company lately. Hopefully he does well on it and maybe I will rotate around with a few of their flavors. Jackson approves of the taste so far!


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

Javadoo said:


> No, not yet. Their rep that I talked to said more info would be coming out as the release date approaches.


lol yeah iactually was searching for info and saw your thread on lab forums haha


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

if fromms new grain frees are actually meaty i will switch immediately. I love what I am hearing about fro, but I wouldn't feed any of their current formulas.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

Hows Winston doing, RC? What are you feeding him now?


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

kevin bradley said:


> Hows Winston doing, RC? What are you feeding him now?


he's doing great kevin  thanks for asking. he's ON A mixX OF EVO RED AND TOTW RED until the evo runs out..then he will be on totw


----------

